# Update



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i just emailed my friend who sells xm i hope he gets Back to me Cuz i want this Thing Now when i get my car i can allways Get the car kit later right ???


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

you can buy a car kit, a home kit, or a boombox any time.. (assuming you are getting the Delphi Skyfi)


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Yep im getting the skifi


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hope you are able to get XM, it's a great service. If you want to be able to use it right away you'll need the home kit or boombox, the receiver package just includes the receiver and the remote. Not sure if you realize that or not, if you did sorry for repeating info you already knew. One of the things that stopped me from getting XM sooner was the idea of having to pay $125 for the receiver and another $65 to be able to use it. 

I wanted the Boombox to be my next addition to my XM collection, but I’ll have to get the AS amplified antenna first.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well My friend never emailed me back about xm Looks Like i will wait it out until i get my car  Or i will save up and buy the home kit


----------

